# Acrylic help



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Can someone help me glue this back together?


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

It seems I need Wald On #4. Anyone knows where I can get some? If you have some, can you let me use a little to glue this back together.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Why not just use super glue? Since it's only holding dosing lines and not much pressure on it you should be fine using super glue. You can get weld on 4 at plastic world. I have weld on 16 that you can bring the piece by and fix if you want to wait til next week.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a quart of it with the small applicator. Only problem is I'm not anywhere close to you. How Far East do you ever come?


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the offer. I went to Plastic World and purchased some of the #4 stuff plus applicator. Paid $20, made a big mess, this being my first attempt at gluing anything acrylic, but I got it glued finally and now its holding my tubes until my Pacific Sun DROPDOSE DISPENSER arrives in the mail


----------

